# RB26 cylinder head



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys.
Looking for a replacement cylinder head for my R32. New or used. Stock or modified.
Thanks

Tom


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Still looking for a cylinder head for RB26?

I can help.


----------



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I am. What have you got? 

Thanks 



Asphalt Jet said:


> Still looking for a cylinder head for RB26?
> 
> I can help.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)




----------

